# Bushnell backtrack gps?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

just wondering if anyone has used this item? Looks like a decent way to go when it comes to finding your truck on your way back from the hills. etc. something simple and dependable is what I'm looking for.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

My kids have first-generation versions of these. We practice setting the car and camp locations, and have them lead us back to camp after a day of scouting. Work fine for simple distance/direction to stored point. 

I got ours factory refurbished for pretty cheap. For the full retail price, I would instead opt for a used Garmin Vista from ebay. Provides tons more functionality (track, trip computer, electronic compass, hunting maps on SD cards, export to Google Earth) and those Vistas are built to take a beating. I've been hiking and biking with one I bought used three years ago, and I couldn't be happier. The screen is small, but that also means the batteries last a lot longer.


----------

